

Programming 1800s style: Ada Lovelace and the Analytical Engine - benev
http://www.linuxvoice.com/history-of-computing-part-1/?2

======
lkd
The claim of Ada Lovelace being the first programmer rubs me the wrong way.
Obviously, Babbage would know how to program his own computer. He designed the
damn thing.

